# What to do with all this free plywood?



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Ive been working on a job, building a "bar/honkytonk" for a music festival that my family is putting on at a large fairgrounds facility, the Toadlick Music Festival. We are turning their large cattlebarn into the Toadlick Tavern and it needed some modifications to make it an actual bar.

One thing it needed was alot of tabletop so we ran some 1/2" plywood over the top of a railing all the way around the building. The plywood needed to be cut about 26" and we used a total of 61 sheets, the excess was not needed.

I was able bring home 41 sheets of 1/2" project grade plywood (not treated) that are about 22"x8'. About the equivalent of 20 full sheets.










Now the question-
What should I build with all this stuff?

What do you think? I need some ideas.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

As a "First Responder" (to this post, not a Hero), I say send it to me! I need to build a lot of mobile shop cabinets/machine tables.

I'm trying to prevent you from having a brain cramp. Just try'n to help.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

If I still lived in Dothan, I would say: "Give me your address and I will come get any you don't want."

I see some nice shop cabinets, tool storage, work space, etc. in your future.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

You must be at the peanut festival fair grounds huh? I live in Bainbridge Ga so I can help you out with some too. Haaa Haaa.

I'm with Randy if you need shop tables, cabinets, mobile cabinets, wall cabinets etc you got plenty of wood to start with. If you have to remove the wood you put up at the arena you got the rest of it then.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

If you love doing lots of glue-ups and shaping, you could always do something crazy like this.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

you could double-it-up if needed: mobil carts, shop cabinets, storage drawers, jigs if it's really flat. If I lived closer, I'd be like TrBlu, and would pay you a visit.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Well, you could load half of it up and meet me in Biloxi….........I could always use cabinet material! Hahahaha!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Any nearby art galleries that need pedestals?

Could you market take-apart picnic tables for kids?

Tansu chests?

How about manufacturing a musical instrument?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## chapelhilltrees (Feb 10, 2012)

It sounds like there is a lot of interest in plywood, which means you could probably sell it! Or, if you want to use it yourself, you could build a small shed for tools and whatnot.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the project suggestions and for the offerings to take it off my hands! I still haven't figured out what exactly to do with it yet, but I like your ideas!

ldl, You are correct, how did you know I was at the Peanut Festival Fairgrounds???


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I can always find a good use for sheet goods. I try to keep a few sheets around to use for bottoms of boxes, carcases for cabinets, shop jigs, patterns, panels for cabinets (as a vaneering base).......you name it. It seems that I am always buying sheet goods for something or other.

So to answer your question (without adding the obigatory - give it to me…lol)...you can do alot with extra sheet goods….and having them on hand (if you have the space) is sure convenient. I do recommend you consider these as raw materials for many projects and don't try to use them all up at once. If you have some organization needs at your shop - sheet goods are great for shelves, fastener racks, cabinets, carts….etc…etc. I could go on and on….but I am sure you get the jist of it.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Travis Perry of "Pure & Simple" bluegrass band had a couple of Bluegrass festivals there a couple of years ago and we attended.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Shelves, cabinets, carts with wheels, storage racks, lumber racks, hand plane racks.

A wall of cubby holes, a workbench around the perimeter of your shop. Different height workbenches for different applications.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

ldl, thats neat! Coincidentally I am working out there getting it ready for another music festival!

Check it out - http://toadlick.com


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just like money, put it in the bank. You'll know when you need it.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Boy you really got a top notch slate of performers for sure. Wish I could attend but circumstances won't permit it.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

I do a lot of laminate work. If I had that plywood, I would use it to make forms. Some of my forms (rocking chair rockers for example) are about 4 feet long and 3" thick. I made the forms from plywood that I glued together.
I also use ply for jigs. Since these are 1/2" I would definitely glue them together to get a little more thickness. 
With the rest, build yourself some storage for the shop. Use rail and stile techniques and the 1/2 ply will be perfect panels.
Good luck…..


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Have you seen his work in plywood? ... http://lumberjocks.com/aviad87


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

This is here nor there, but had you made the bar tops 24" wide instead of 26" wide we wouldn't be having this conversation….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Just an FYI, if you ever do this again, usually full units of plywood can be ordered 5'X8' from the mill.

The sheets are slightly more money per SF, but your yield is a LOT higher - Makes it worth the effort.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dewayne, my mothers folks are from Bainbridge.
Last time I was there the nats were still in charge, but I hope to get back some day anyway.


----------

